# Is their any American out there who prefers the metric system.



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

I use the metric system all the time for work. For measuring distance, or volume it is great. For weight it isn't my favorite to say the least lol.


----------



## Ashenwelt (Nov 28, 2011)

By the time your five years old, you have an idea of yards, feet and gallons. I really don't think I would want metric and I am a guy who does the conversions in his head. 

So... Not me. 

Thanks! 

Rob from San Diego


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey rob, I just left San Diego... Do you shoot 3d?


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

I do like it better however in the conus thats what we grew up on and that is the standard. Its no more or less accurate just does not use the base of 10. . I use both

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PWGUNNY (Sep 12, 2009)

The metic system is better, but were just not used to it. They tried to convert us about 35 yrs. ago. I remember them teaching it to us in school as a replacement to the english measurement, you can see how well that worked out.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

How wide is a meter stick? (most rulers are 1")

How does one divide things into thirds, sixths and twelfths in metric w/o repeating fractions like 33.333333cm or resorting to a specialized ruler? (12 inches per foot make this easy, to go finer there are 72 points in an inch if 64ths of an inch isn't working out)

If decimals are so important, why can't you readily find a compass marked in grads? (most use 360 degrees in a circle)

Metric is so far divorced from human experience that the Japanese were obliged to create a special unit for measuring type, ``kyu'' (.25 mm)

In archery, thousandths of an inch make for nice, sensible numbers to describe arrow diameters and aluminum shaft wall thickness (please work up an elegant metric alternative)

A solid advantage metric has is enlarging / reducing B-series plans on a copier --- quite elegant w/ no wasted paper, but that doesn't make up for the solid grounding Imperial has in human experience /scale.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Better ? BS - You all can keep your metric system one set of wrenches, scales, tape measure and calipers is enought for me and they work just fine.


----------



## Ashenwelt (Nov 28, 2011)

bawls said:


> Hey rob, I just left San Diego... Do you shoot 3d?


Not yet. Interested in it though. 

Thanks! 

Rob from San Diego


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I think Imperial is kind of an American pride thing. It's like, it's my system, you can keep yours. At the same time, I like being able to cut things in half over and over again, and have an easy number to deal with. What's .0125 anyway?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I much prefer it... Seeing as all science is metric


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I use standard all the time when I'm drawing in autocad just because that's what I've grown up with, that's what machinist (in the usa of course) would prefer, and I have all the fractions down to 1/64th memorized so why switch.

At the same time, what was the person who came up with the american standard system thinking? I mean come on...why make all the numbers so odd and not divisible by each other? Also, everything in the metric system is corresponding, like for example, there's 1000cm^3 in a liter...I never use the metric system and I can tell you that, but I can't tell you how many cubic inches there are in a gallon (actually, I just looked it up and it says there's 231in^3, wth?).


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

the only kind of metric I use is in wrenches since about 90% of the nuts and bolts on my truck are metric, but other than that I use inches, sometimes centimeters and yards for any sort of work or archery.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

But thou, ten-thou all that is more precise than the standard imperial system... The standard metric system... 

all I know I physics is all metric or you gotta convert. Metric is based on a 10scale and work pretty well


----------



## Trenthuntingpig (Jan 11, 2012)

Metric is based on 1000. There's 1000 millimeters in a meter, there's 1000 meters in a kilometer, decimals are a lot easier to use then fractions and tenfold more accurate for science and really everyday use, for weight there is 1 gram which is 1/1000th of a kilogram a kilogram is 1/1000th of a tonne, a tonne is 1/1000th of a mega tonne. Its pretty simple and effective also in fairly sure that 60miles/h is the same as 100km per hour.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

I use metric whenever I can.

So much easier to remember, unit - wise.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

nope. except when traveling, even then i mentally convert to standard for reference


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

if your are a tool and die maker or a machinest because everything is in whole numbers easier and quicker to add!


----------

